# My ZOO <3



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

I take in stray's all the time! I've rescued many pits that are torn apart from people fighting them. All breeds as I accept em all. I have 2 dogs of my own Sugar (chihuahua) and Mickey (shepard/lab mix). I ended up with 10 dogs in my house at one point. These were all taken in 2011. I also have a stray cat (tuco) since it came to me as a kitten (september of 2010) and been trying to rehome him with no luck. I still have one left over puppy that was supposed to go to a home but the person backed out and she is in need of a home still (born on july 18). These are the pics. 

Someone dropped off a one eyed pregnant white shepard mix (1 month pregnant in June of 2011), SPCA wouldn't pick her up and at the time we had 1 vehicle and Fiancee worked 6 days a week 10 hr shift so I couldn't do anything and delivered all 6 of her pups! THE MOST hardest thing I have had to do...they have cost me alot of money but this is what I do and I love it!

Pregnant stray Khloe














pups were all healthy! 









they grow fast





few weeks later









I forgot to mention that the father was a husky and was running lose out in the field and our neighbors took him in









She delivered 6 pups...IDK if I mentioned that?




























they were all in timeout LOL





I forgot to mention....before Khloe and all the pups, we had another stray named kipper...pit/boxer or pit/american bulldog mix <--you decide =)














he's playing with the pups..he's the sweetest best guard dog I've ever seen!






few more weeks and the pups are ready for their new homes















This is my shepard/lab mix mickey, I've had her for a long time and she will be 10 yrs old this coming July!










Mickey playing with the fosters


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cute. Good for you for helping out the four legged that can't help themselves. I wish I had room to do the same. I have taken in a cat and a dog a few years ago. I usually have my own animals and no room for isolation. My hat goes off to you and people like you.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

She was my favorite and one of the second to last to go






This is the biggest baddest of the bunch and the second pup to be born...a few weeks before he was going to rehome he enhaled a piece of wood and it puncture his throat and he bled to death...the vets did all they could to save him and he didn't make it (that bill was a GRIP) RIP PUP#2





here's another of pup #2





too many people wanted this lil guy so I had no choice but to bid him out






These were the last 2 to go and the one on the right is still with us, as someone had backed out last minute. She is Buttercup and she is bigger than Mickey now.






Playing in the sprinklers














DID I mention that there were 3 girls and 3 boys?? 
This is the only one that came out with colored eyes
















My mickey playing with Khloe and Kipper






Here is another stray that came...looks just like kipper but Kipper came to us in November of 2010 and this dog (my son named Lucy) came to us in August of 2011. Actually Kipper escaped and brought her home! 


















Here are the pups again






this is buttercup again






she's growing (all the pups are gone except her)











this is buttercup with the Tuco 






This is my chihuahua Sugar <--she's been with us for almost 5 yrs and this pic was taken when she passed. She passed 2 weeks ago, she was hit by a car and we found the aftermath! RIP BABY SUGAR!







LAST BUT NOT LEAST...here is my Manimal "Nolan" He just turned 3 and I am currently 5 months pregnant with a girl on the way! I will post other pics of my past animals if I can find them. I'm sorry to those if I have been snappy due to my hormones jumping around LOL


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: My ZOO <3*

Awe so cute! I want one!!! Too bad you don't live closer! :/ plus I have a two dog limit according to the wife... Haha! One is 15 years old now, keep thinking he's going to die every year. My other dog will be so depressed when that happens so I'll have to get another one right after!


----------



## Kvoigt (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG they are soooooooo sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw! they are all so cuteee!!!! Especially Khloe and her pups! <3


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> Very cute. Good for you for helping out the four legged that can't help themselves. I wish I had room to do the same. I have taken in a cat and a dog a few years ago. I usually have my own animals and no room for isolation. My hat goes off to you and people like you.



Thanks a bunch wellington! Not much people care. 3 others in my neighborhood and I do what we can for strays...they were so filthy arriving but as you can see even lucy was dirty at one point and clean in the last pic or so...I clean them and housetrain them and try to rehome them for free! I mostly keep my animals inside but with this pregnancy kickn my butt the two dogs and cat are outside. This is sooo much hard work but someone has to do it and it's my calling =) 

As of now we are down to 2 dogs and 1 cat but trying to rehome the cat and pup still. It's hard and I've spent endless money on all that I bring in but I don't think about the money involved, I just want them to be happy and healthy and have another chance at life. They all come to me damaged, it's really sad. The transformation is priceless once they open up. We for sure thought kipper was going to attack us but he's been beaten and they fought him and he came to us ripped up with bruises and open wounds and we showed him love for a couple months and OH MY GOD was he the most funniest, goofiest, smartest dog...it's amazing!



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Awe so cute! I want one!!! Too bad you don't live closer! :/ plus I have a two dog limit according to the wife... Haha! One is 15 years old now, keep thinking he's going to die every year. My other dog will be so depressed when that happens so I'll have to get another one right after!



Someone from AZ actually took the husky that was up for bid. LOL it was a friends brother. My Fiancee is tired of my zoo also but he has no choice hahahaha he just deals with it. =P 

Well...crossing my fingers, I haven't had another stray since the pups have been gone and I hope it stays that way....The pups and mom have screwed up my guest room as I was in the process training her while prego and after the pups and it wasn't click'n with her, she was damaged to the max and terrrified of everyone but me...she eventually opened up but it's hard working with damaged animals! The guest room is repairable but the carpet was soiled and needed a carpet cleaning company but the KING bed in there is ruined and needs to go.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: My ZOO <3*

Ya I have 3 cows coming this month. Maybe that will cure my want for more animals. Haha


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: My ZOO <3*



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Ya I have 3 cows coming this month. Maybe that will cure my want for more animals. Haha



HAHAHHAA I'd hope so! I've never dealt with a cow before hahahaha....so is it true? Do sulcata's have similar feces to cow crap? =P curious.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: My ZOO <3*

Ehhh no not really. Cows looks more like a pie, tortoise look like brown grass balls. Haha! I've raised cattle my whole life.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

is it hard to raise cattle? HEY, at least you will have your own milk..I hear it taste so good fresh. One day I will have to go to the organic farmers market and try some, I've never tried it before.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww, such cute puppies. I like how there's only one dark puppy ;P


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 12, 2012)

*RE: My ZOO <3*

I raise beef cattle, no milk, just juicy steaks... Haha


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Aww, such cute puppies. I like how there's only one dark puppy ;P



3 of them looked more like huskies. The dark one and the brown one and the one with colored eyes. The other 3 were like the mama. The dark one, colored eyed one, and the biggest pup #2 (that passed) were all male and the rest were female. They are all cuties and I do miss them...I know how all of them are doing via FB but I deactivated but I gave them away to people I know and friends of friends. =D 



Arizona Sulcata said:


> I raise beef cattle, no milk, just juicy steaks... Haha



oh geez =/ IDK if I could do that myself...If I had to then I probably wouldn't eat meat anymore hahaha but since I buy my meat at the grocery store, it doesn't bother me that much. I try not to think too hard where It comes from hahahaha But you said Juicy Steak so I can picture a nice piece of cooked steak MMMmmMMMM...The ribs are cooking ;O)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pictures, that mother dog looks like a great mother! Your manimal looks like a hand full, lol!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Great pictures, that mother dog looks like a great mother! Your manimal looks like a hand full, lol!







ALDABRAMAN said:


> Great pictures, that mother dog looks like a great mother! Your manimal looks like a hand full, lol!



aww I wrote so much and it disappeared =(
Anyway..Hello Greg,
She was a great mother but in poor condition when I got her. She had one eye and flea infested and didn't know her @$$ from elbow. She was terrified of anything that moved and deathly afraid of humans! I gave her lots of TLC and she opened up to me only and noone else. She learned alot from being around my dogs and totally screwed up the guest room with her pups LOL and I potty trained her while she was pregnant...as for my manimal, he seems like equal amount of work as all the pups and strays in one hahaha and were going to have another monster on the way LOL the joys of being a parent.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

Mickey on the beach =D






Poor sugar =( I MISS HER!







We fostered this lil guy till we found him a home for a friend =D we called him chubz and he was an olde english Blue Fawn brindle tri (rare)...he was awesome!


















This is when Tuco was the size of sugar (3lbs) 






Sugar and mickey were close =(







My green conure Petey <--best bird I ever had...I MISS HIM! Had him when I was stationed in VA but had to rehome him since I moved back to CA =(






My sugar glider that I also had to rehome in VA






Mickey HATES rain but with this bad boy she will go out any time hahaahaha






Found this stray in bad condition on a HOT day just laying out in the street partially under someones car and other end half way sticking out and he looked at me as if "just leave me to die." I took his pic and fed him and gave him some water and gave him a bath! I then called pit rescue...this was the 3rd pit I rescued but not nearly as beat'n as the others! I don't have pics of the others. I had to seperate him from my dogs because they fought him and he couldn't control himself around dogs and Kipper doesn't like pits at all so they fought him as well.











I know he looks sketchy but like I said, I don't discriminate and pits don't know any better due to bad owners!






He opened up pretty fast with me


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

you have probably the cutest pets ever! LOVE chubz, and sugar  so sad.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 13, 2012)

Chubz was awesome LOL I can't upload his videos because they are too big =( In alot of them he's growling and fighting kipper all the time and Kipper was a gentle giant ahaha he mostly humped Kipper ALOT.
Sugar, yes it's very sad...she was the baby but she thought she was bigger than the big dogs, she wasn't yappy like most little dogs.
I will DEF take LOTS of pics of the torty's when I get them 

You see the first pic of that poor pit? I gave him a bath and lots of food and water and you can see a diff in the very last pic...that was so sad! He was so nasty look'n...not as bad as other ones I've seen but he was in bad shape.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

Pitbulls are great dogs, they are loving, great guard dogs, and overall have crazy personalities! My family had a pit bull for 13 years and she died last year of old age. When she was younger she had over 12 pups, would jump over 6 foot fences and protect the family.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 13, 2012)

Yah for the most part they are good and even pit mixes are GREAT but some are a little too hyper for me...the greatest feeling and reward to me is a pit who's been mistreated because as soon as I show them what it's like to be loved and treated properly, then the outcome and reward in the end makes me so happy and there's nothing that can replace that feeling! Kipper always pushed my buttons LOL I miss him so much, he started owning the house and even stood up to me hahaha crazy dog, he used to nip my butt when I walked past him every time, he was goofy.
My Mickey can still jump the fence and she's going to be 10yrs old soon...she's been jumping the fence since around 1 yr old. I got her abused as well so she doesn't trust anyone but me or listen to anyone else either. She got in trouble for digging as a pup so we punished her and then started chaining her up and she broke all her chains, then she started breaking fences LOL weird dog and then figured since she got in trouble for everything then she started jumping fences hahahah I didn't punish her for that, so that's how it started. She leaves and comes back like a cat whenever she wants.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

Those puppies were simply adorable! Sorry about the recent loss of your little one. *hugs*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Jacqui! Sugar was our little baby and I hope she's in a better place now...Trying to minimize my animals here and I'm glad i haven't seen any strays lately. Its very hard to rehome them, especially out here. We still have one of the pups because the person who wanted her backed out so she's been in the ads for quite some time now. They are all special to me and it's hard to grasp the fact how some people mistreat their animals


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Update on Buttercup:
Butters is now 8 months old


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

Her expressions makes you just want to go over and play with her.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 20, 2012)

lol she is a sweet dog! If you see her in person, it's pretty funny because her body is big and her head is tiny with that puppy face...the picture doesn't really show.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 21, 2012)

All of your animals are so cute. It is really a great thing that you do. 
If we lived out in the country I know we would take more animals. We can't have them where we live currently  but we do our best to support animal charities. You have an amazing heart to open your home to all of those critters in need.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much Kerryann...makes me feel good! Alot of people I know tell me I need to stop and/or criticize and especially family members but to me, I just don't think they understand or have a certain connection as I do and that's why I joined the forum...to learn more about torts and share passion with others in the same boat  I don't even have 1 friend that likes animals or shares the same interest. I live in the city but our neighborhood isn't built all the way due to the economy crash so my house is actually the last house onthe left and then there's an open field that wraps all the way around and that's where people either dump their animals or some just live out in the area since there's not much around that field. I've seen a fox here and there that comes and goes. I wish I had more land or lived around or near country so that I can have an actual zoo of my own LOL


----------

